# My first bully stick



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

And you can't even see it! LOL


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I'm not good at pics but I liked the way this one had his colors blended. 

On a side note, I thought I had read somewhere that there was a concern with bully sticks. Anyone know anything about this? It wasn't about them getting too small for choking, it was more about ingredients or the way they are made.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, I haven't heard anything bad about bully sticks. They're pretty, uh, natural... Maybe if you buy ones from China? China dog products have been known to make pets sick. 

Anywho... He sure looks to love that bully stick! They're a fave around here too!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know about the bully stick, but the coloring of Moose's coat is beautiful!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Was it about bacteria on them? I started a thread about that not too long ago and I've now been keeping mine in the freezer. 

Looks like he enjoyed his! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

That maybe was it! I will look for that thread, thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such a cute pic!!  I'd keep them in the freezer. xx


----------

